# Adaptation



## Chatbeaute30 (26 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir petite question est ce que 2 semaines d'adaptation c'est beaucoup pas assez ou trop ?


----------



## piwonski (26 Octobre 2022)

Je fais au feeling, je n'ai pas de protocole fixe puisque chaque enfant est différent 
Maintien de salaire pendant la période d'adaptation


----------



## B29 (26 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir,
Pour mon dernier acceuilli, je l'ai fait sur 2 semaines :
Le 1er jour : 1 h
Le 2ème : 2 h
Le 3ème : la matinée 
Le 4ème  : l'après-midi 
Le 5ème  : toute la journée 

La 2ème semaine :
Les 1er et 2ème jours : la matinée 
Le 3ème : l'après-midi 
Et les 2 derniers : toute la journée 
Et cela s'est très bien passé.


----------



## Griselda (26 Octobre 2022)

Perso c'est ce que je propose en général.
Ce que je propose c'est:
1er jour: le Parent reste avec son enfant durant une heure ou 2, nous présente son bébé, ses habitudes...
2eme jour: une heure sans le Parent
puis une heure de plus chaque jour avec de préférence une nouveauté à la fois et les sorties, type eveil au RPE à la fin voir après ces 2 semaines.

On sait à présent que le cerveau humain a besoin de 3 semaines au moins pour accepter une nouvelle routine comme habituelle. Il n'est donc pas étonnant de constater qu'un enfant, quelque soit son âge ou sa personnalité ne va réellement se détendre, être lui même qu'après 3 semaines.

Quelque fois il faut plus de 2 semaines mais s'il est vrai qu'il faut être progressif, il faut toute fois avancer, progresser en proposant un temps de plus en plus long car c'est aussi ça qui va contribuer à ce que l'enfant "capitule", accepte de s'adapter.

Pourquoi cette question?


----------



## assmatzam (26 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir 

En règle générale je fais l'adaptation sur 2 semaines lorsque c'est possible 
Avec le même rythme que @B29


----------



## Chatbeaute30 (26 Octobre 2022)

J'ai eu une petite de 1 an avec le même rythme pendant 2 semaines et elle n'a jamais réussi à ce détendre sur les 2 semaines elle a dormi seulement 30 min et encore parce que je l'ai poussé dans la poussette pendant 45 min . Avec la maman nous nous sommes dis que ce n'était pas possible de continuer mais j'avoue que je suis frustrée de ne pas avoir réussi 😔


----------



## Titine15 (26 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 
En 10 ans, j'ai toujours fais que sur 1 semaine et ça se passe bien en général. 
Bonne soirée


----------



## Griselda (26 Octobre 2022)

Je pense que c'est malgré tout un peu tôt pour jeter l'éponge, du coup je comprends que tu sois frustrée.
Il n'y a que toi et les PE qui peuvent savoir s'ils veulent perseverer ou non, s'il y a des éléments qui peuvent rassurer pour la suite car il n'y a pas que le sommeil...


----------



## nanny mcfee (27 Octobre 2022)

ça dépend de chaque enfant et surtout de son âge, par exemple quand j'ai en accueil un bébé de deux mois ou trois jusqu'à on va dire six ,l'adaptation se fait en général une semaine mais si j'ai en accueil un enfant qui est dans la phase de la séparation,là ça ce complique pour certains mais bon!!

il y a adaptation et adaptation, il y a l'adaptation qu'on fait avec les parents (la base) et il y a l'adaptation de l'enfant qui elle,peut être plus longue 

et puis attention, quand l'adaptation se passe mal le plus souvent vient des parents (maman) ce sont elles qui ont du mal a se séparé de l'enfant,et certaines y vont pas avec le dos de la cuillère comme par exemple dire à l'enfant << maman est triste de te laissé...maman veut pas te laissé... maman n'a pas le choix... ect>>

et vous vous jouez le rôle de la méchante dame qui arrache un enfant à sa mère   

j'ai passé plus de temps à faire la psy avec la maman que adapté l'enfant lol mais je savais que si je voulais que l'enfant aille mieux il fallait passé par là.


----------



## Orlhad (27 Octobre 2022)

Deux semaines, c'est suffisant. On peut même considérer qu'une seule est potentiellement suffisante mais rien ne sert de se bousculer s'il n'y a pas d'urgence. Cela laisse le temps à tout le monde de se synchroniser sur les rythmes d'accueil.

De toute façon, soit ça passe direct et peu importe la durée de l'adaptation, soit ça coince et il faut s'accrocher plusieurs semaines. Il faut s'adapter à la situation  😄.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (27 Octobre 2022)

Deux semaines c'est pas mal
Après tout dépend du conteste 
Ma dernière arrivée n'avais jamais été gardé par qui que ce soit
Du coup plusieurs jours qu'avec 1h de présence
La petite a mis un peu plus de 2 semaines a se détendre vraiment
Et tout ce passait très bien
Sauf que évidemment il y a un sauf 
C'est maman qui ne s'est pas adapté à la situation et a arrêté le contrat au bout 1 mois 1/2 
C'est le papa qui voulait que maman reprenne une activité et du coup sa n'a pas fonctionné
Dans votre cas je sais pas si la maman avait un travaille et avait réellement besoin de vous
Arrêter au bout de 2 semaines c'est un peu court
J'imagine que chez une autre AM sa ne changera pas le problème


----------



## Moumoune14 (27 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai mis 2mois 1/2 avec la petite car c'etait un bébé cododo. J'allais arrêter le contrat quand elle a commencé à aller mieux. Maintenant plus de pleurs et de cris, mais l'endormissement encore trés trés difficile. Il faut que je reste à côté d'elle et elle dors que 20 à 40 minutes ( et encore....)


----------



## Chatbeaute30 (27 Octobre 2022)

Et tu as d'autres bout de chou en garde


----------



## Moumoune14 (27 Octobre 2022)

Oui , j'ai 1 enfant de 18 mois qui me demande aussi, mais moins que la petite. Le soir, je dors pour 2 et en plus je suis sur les rotules😀. Je préférerais en avoir 3 finalement, qu'une comme la petite, mais elle est attachante et c'est le principal.


----------



## Chatbeaute30 (27 Octobre 2022)

Je comprend la fatigue est présente avec des petits bouts comme ça ici ça fait 4 en bas âge du coup c'est impossible 😔


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Octobre 2022)

Je faisais 2 semaines d'adaptation et parfois une seule


----------



## nanny mcfee (27 Octobre 2022)

eh ben c'est rare ou j'en ai fait alors que je suis à 100% pour, mais ce sont les parents qui veulent pas et quand je finis par les convaincre je sens qu'ils sont comment dire... agacés !


----------



## VirKill (2 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, me cncernant max 2 semaines d'adaptation, idem tout dépend du comportement de l'enfant, la 1ère heure maman reste ensuite l'enfant reste  seul, il m'est arrivé de voir un enfant un vendredi soir vers 18H30 et commencer l'accueil le lundi 8H sans  aucune adaptation, accueil très bien passé.


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Novembre 2022)

@nanny mcfee 

« certaines y vont pas avec le dos de la cuillère comme par exemple dire à l'enfant << maman est triste de te laissé...maman veut pas te laissé... maman n'a pas le choix... ect>> »

Alors perso je recadre AUSSITOT et demande à la maman d’être POSITIVE sinon on ne pourra pas y arriver. D’office le dire et arrêter les bisous, je t’aime, et encore un bisou et je reviens et encore dis moi au revoir STOP 🛑 

REPRENDRE LA MAIN 

le matin « bonjour RAS ou bla-bla-bla 6 secondes maxi  et au revoir » 

Et POSITIVE ATTITUDE avant de venir chez moi avec l’enfant 

Sinon … et bien elle fait AM 👎🏼😡


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Novembre 2022)

J’ai vu une émission ou la maman prenait son bébé H24 … sous la douche, dans les toilettes, le papa HOP + besoin … et 2 mois après son accouchement hop enceinte donc au moment du Covid en 2020 a été obligée  de lâcher son bébé du jour au lendemain … PAS D’ADAPTATION… TRÈS TRÈS VIOLENT pour le bébé, mais malgré tout a dormi direct dans son lit de bébé et le papa a pu ENFIN au bout de 11 MOIS ! Profiter de son bébé !  Un truc de DINGUE 👎🏼

Résultat le 2eme et bien a vecu « normalement »

En + la gynéco disait bien que c’était très mauvais pour l’autonomie de l’enfant

Alors BIEN QUESTIONNER les MAMANS lors du 1er entretien … enceinte donc pas possible… si c’est possible attendre APRÈS L’ACCOUCHEMENT !

📌 Autrement 5 jours l’adaptation SANS PARENT et c’est TRÈS bien


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Novembre 2022)

@nanny mcfee 

« eh ben c'est rare ou j'en ai fait alors que je suis à 100% pour, mais ce sont les parents qui veulent pas et quand je finis par les convaincre je sens qu'ils sont comment dire... agacés ! »


C’est à l’AM de faire l’adaptation comme elle le souhaite … le PE qui ne l’accepte pas 👉🏼 MÉFIANCE 👉🏼 Sera SOUVENT en contradiction avec l’AM 

Donc ATTENTION ⚠️ 

Perso, J’impose l’adaptation 5 jours.

1 FOIS 👉🏼 2 semaines car l’enfant gardé 12 mois avec sa maman donc OK et préférable aussi 

et enfin de compte les 2 semaines ont été + pour la mère que pour l’enfant. 
📌 5 jours suffisaient largement 👍

Et, j’ajoute les journées sont payées intégralement pour ma part et mes collègues idem.


----------



## Griselda (2 Novembre 2022)

Perso la question de l'adaptation est une condition sine quo non pour travailler avec moi.
C'est mon projet pédagogique.
J'explique les bienfaits. Libre aux PE de ne pas y adhérer mais dans ce cas nous ne travaillerons pas ensemble. Je précise que je ne suis pas dans une commune avec une liste d'attente. Il peut m'arriver d'être au chômage partiel durant plusieurs semaines ou mois mais ce point est important pour moi donc je le défends. Je peux faire un accueil en urgence, c'est à dire, n'avoir pas su 1 mois avant que nous allions travailler ensemble à condition qu'on respecte le temps d'adaptation que je demande. Mais je confirme qu'il faut de plus en plus de courage pour defendre cette position "peu pratique" car oui je prends le risque de ne pas avoir le contrat. Comme Chantou je pars du principe que si c'est un point important pour moi mieux vaut éviter de travailler avec quelqu'un qui ne le partage pas.


----------



## liline17 (4 Novembre 2022)

aucun PE n'acceptera de voir son salaire nettement diminué sur sa période de formation, il est donc normal que nous soyons traité de la même manière.
Si un PE ne peut pas faire un effort dans l'interêt de son enfant, alors d'autres problèmes arriveront en cours de contrat, et je ne signerai pas.
Je viens d'accueillir un enfant de 2 ans et demi, c'est sa mamie qui est venue passer quelques jours chez sa fille, pour gérer l'adaptation.
Je pense que rares sont les cas où aucune adaptation soit possible.


----------



## Griselda (4 Novembre 2022)

Je suis d'accord avec toi Liline, quand on veut on peut.
Je viens de faire 2 accueilles en urgences mais dans les 2 cas même ces Familles ont su trouver des solutions pour que ce soit possible, essentiellement parce qu'ils étaient dès le départ eux aussi convaincus de cette necessité.

La question d'avoir un salaire maintenu à 100% ou non durant ce temps est un autre sujet mais oui cela ne devrait pas remettre en cause l'utilité de cette periode pour l'enfant concerné, pour les autres accueillis, pour l'AM ainsi que pour le PE qui va aussi avoir besoin de temps pour accorder sa confiance pleine et entière.


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Novembre 2022)

@Liline

J’ai déjà récupéré 2 enfants où ça se passait mal chez leur AM en urgence et pas d'adaptation pour l’un et l’autre journée finissant + tôt.


----------

